# ISO - Recipe Using Hoisin



## Rocklobster (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking for some inspiration today. I want to do a Chinese entree using Hoisin sauce. I have chicken, beef, pork or fish in the freezer. Some baby bock choy. Oodles of other veggies. Speaking of oodles, I have noodles. Not sure. I may do up some char siu dumplings as another.........


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2012)

*Chinese Pepper Steak*​
 
 8 Oz            Flank Steak
4 tsp           Dark Soy Sauce
[FONT=PC&#47749]½ Tb           Cornstarch
1 Tb            Chinese Rice Wine 
[FONT=PC&#47749]¼[/FONT] tsp          Salt
[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] tsp          Sugar
2 tsp           Peanut Oil[/FONT]
 2 tsp           Garlic (use a rasp grater)
2 tsp           Ginger (use a rasp grater)
 1 Tb            Ketchup
1 Tb            Hoi sin sauce
1+ tsp         Chile Garlic Sauce (to taste)
 4 tsp           Peanut Oil, divided
 1 tsp           Salt
 6-8 Ea        Mushrooms, sliced
 1 Ea           Bell Pepper, ¼” strips
 [FONT=PC&#47749]½ C            Beef Broth[/FONT]
 ½ C            Scallions, cut into 1-inch pieces
 1 tsp           Sesame Oil

 Cut the steak with the grain into 1½ - 2-inch-wide strips. Cut each strip across grain into ¼ inch-thick slices.

 Put the slices in a bowl with the soy sauce, cornstarch, rice wine, garlic, ginger, salt, sugar, and the oil and stir with a fork.   Marinate, refrigerated, for 30 minutes and up to four hours.

 Combine the ketchup, hoi sin, and chile garlic sauce in a small bowl and set it aside.

 Heat the wok over high heat.  Pour 2 teaspoons oil down the side of the wok, then swirl the oil, tilting the wok to coat the sides.  Add the salt and bell pepper.  Stir-fry to cook the pepper.  Remove to a plate.  Repeat with the mushrooms.

 Pour the remaining 2 teaspoons of the oil down the side of the wok over high heat, then swirl the oil, tilting wok to coat sides. 

 Add the beef, spreading pieces in one layer on the bottom and sides as quickly as possible. 

 Cook undisturbed, letting beef begin to brown, for 1 minute, then stir-fry until meat is just browned on all sides but still pink in center, about 1 minute. 

 Deglaze the pan with some of the broth.

 Add the cooked peppers, mushrooms, scallions and the ketchup mixture.   Bring to a boil and stir-fry until well combined and heated through.

 Adjust the thickness of the sauce with the remaining broth as needed.

 Toss with the sesame oil then transfer to a platter.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> *Chinese Pepper Steak*​
> 
> 8 Oz            Flank Steak
> 4 tsp           Dark Soy Sauce
> ...



Thanks! Looks good.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to frequent a Vietnamese place that had really good Hoisin. It was on the sweeter side and not too salty. I have tried several jarred varieties and still can't find one similar. What brand are you guys using?
I currntly have Lee Kum Kee.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 10, 2012)

Same here.  When I was browsing recipes I saw a few to make hoisin. For some reason, I never thought about it. I think I will put it on my list of things to attempt to make...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Looking for some inspiration today. I want to do a Chinese entree using Hoisin sauce. I have chicken, beef, pork or fish in the freezer. Some baby bock choy. Oodles of other veggies. Speaking of oodles, I have noodles. Not sure. I may do up some char siu dumplings as another.........



I like making veggie and chicken egg foo yung and topping with a hoisin sauce gravy.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could use Hoisin sauce, but it is made with sweet potatoes and soy, both of which I'm not supposed to eat.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 10, 2012)

*I have used Hoisin with a simple saute of veggies. Quick browning on high heat then add a tbsp of Hoisin with 1/4 of water, cover and cook til done. Oyster Sauce is good too. *


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 11, 2012)

Hoisin sauce is perfect in chinese spare ribs. Cook them long and slow covered and then take the lid off for the last half hour of cooking. You want the meat to fall off the bone.  I use Nigella's recipe for spare ribs but I add hoisin to it, definitely makes a difference.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Same here. When I was browsing recipes I saw a few to make hoisin. For some reason, I never thought about it. I think I will put it on my list of things to attempt to make...


 
Karen just made a batch of worchestershire!

For hoisin, it would have to be a beef stirfry!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Karen just made a batch of worchestershire!
> 
> For hoisin, it would have to be a beef stirfry!



I'm impressed. I thought making Worcestershire sauce was a long, involved process.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 11, 2012)

I didnt think Worcestershire sauce contained hoisin sauce - but intrigued to know what you put in it and how it tastes, is it quite authentic? I always have Worcestershire sauce in my cupboard.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 11, 2012)

When it comes to Chinese cooking, I am from the Martin Yan school: You make a sauce first, add some vegetables, then you add some kind of meat, poultry, seafood or even tofu to finish it off. So here is my recipe for Mongolian Stir-Fry that uses hoison sauce, and you can add whatever protein you like:


*Mongolian Stir Fry*​ 
*Ingredients:*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 pound of flank steak or lean pork, sliced thin; chicken, turkey, fish fillets, or tofu, cubed; or shrimp, shelled, cleaned, and de-veined [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]peanut oil for frying[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 small onion or shallot, sliced thin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 oz snow peas[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 oz scallion, green part only[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 oz button mushrooms[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cloves finely minced garlic[/FONT]
*Coating:*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 egg white[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2 tsp salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp cornstarch[/FONT]
*Sauce:*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp cornstarch [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp turbinado sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp Chinese chili sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs dry sherry, white wine, or rice wine[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs hoisin sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 cup beef, chicken, shrimp, or vegetable stock[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Combine sauce ingredients and set aside. Combine egg white, salt and cornstarch, add meat and mix well to coat. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heat peanut oil in wok over high heat, then stir fry meat until just cooked through and remove from wok. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Add additional peanut oil to wok and stir fry onion or shallot and snow peas for 1 minute. Add green onion, mushrooms and garlic and continue stir-frying until mushrooms are tender. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Add sauce to vegetables and heat until sauce has thickened. Return meat to wok and and stir until heated through. [/FONT]


Here's a recipe for Sunday dinner or for a dinner party you might like that also uses hoison sauce:



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Chinese Dragon *[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3 ½ to 5 pound boneless pork loin [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ tsp salt [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ tsp ground pepper[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marinade:[/FONT]*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ cup hoisin sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ cup soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs tomato paste[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs Chili Garlic sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs rice vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs firmly packed brown sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs grated ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp five-spice powder [/FONT]
*Garnish:*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 small green mango[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ cup crushed pineapple[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs Pineapple vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ tsp crushed red pepper (optional)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ small red bell pepper, julienned[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 scallions, thinly sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup chopped dry roasted unsalted peanuts[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Combine hoisin sauce, soy sauce, tomato paste, chili garlic sauce, rice vinegar, brown sugar, ginger, and five-spice in a medium saucepan. Simmer over low heat for 10 minutes. Remove from heat; allow marinade to cool. [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trim excess fat from loin, season with salt and pepper. Then place in a large plastic bag. When marinade has cooled, pour into plastic bag, squeeze out any excess air, and close with a twist tie. Allow to marinate for at least 1 hour (preferably overnight), refrigerated. [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Preheat oven to 350°F. Place the loin on a rack in a shallow roasting pan and cook for 20 to 30 minutes per pound, or until internal temperature is 160°F. Allow loin to rest for 10 to 15 minutes, covered with foil, before slicing. [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Slice thin and serve garnished with mango, pineapple, scallions, bell pepper, and peanuts. [/FONT]


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I didnt think Worcestershire sauce contained hoisin sauce - but intrigued to know what you put in it and how it tastes, is it quite authentic? I always have Worcestershire sauce in my cupboard.


 
My reply regarding the worchestershire was to encourage making stuff yourself. I think Rocklobster wanted to make hoisin. BTW, there isn't any hoisin in the worchestershire. The recipe is from Emeril's Xmas cookbook. If you tasted it right now, you would spit it out. It gets "canned" and has to sit for two weeks minimum in a cool dark place.


----------



## Savory (Apr 11, 2012)

Hoisin sauce is perfect for marinating meat (beef, pork ribs, etc.), which you can then bake or broil. I found it working so well when I use it on ribs. A typical marinade that I use include: garlic, ginger, soy sauce, hoisin sauce, chili sauce, and sugar.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are two similar recipes for marinated chinese pork ribs, Chai Sui (sp??)
 
Makes 1 ¼ cup

½ cup sugar
3 T sherry (dry or sweet – I use dry)
2 T soy sauce
½ cup hoisin sauce
2 teas minced gingerroot
½ teas 5-spice powder
1 teas salt
½ teas (or more) red food coloring
Reserve some for saucing and use rest as marinade.


3 pounds lean pork loin 
1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or 1 tsp fresh garlic
1/4 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup hoisin sauce 
1/4 cup malt sugar or honey
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 tablespoon chinese 5 spice powder
1 teaspoon red food coloring (opt)


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, Mikey!  I've been wanting to make this myself for a long time.  It was a favorite of mine when I lived in Hawaii.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 23, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Mikey!  I've been wanting to make this myself for a long time.  It was a favorite of mine when I lived in Hawaii.



Glad to be of service!  I actually had to dig through years of my old postings to find those recipes.  Now I am inspired to make this dish sometime during the weekend when I'll have time.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 24, 2012)

Savory said:


> Hoisin sauce is perfect for marinating meat (beef, pork ribs, etc.), which you can then bake or broil. I found it working so well when I use it on ribs. A typical marinade that I use include: *garlic, ginger, soy sauce, hoisin sauce, chili sauce*, and sugar.


 
I agree with the marinade for ribs or beef (tri-tip etc.) 

Or, Mu Shu (pork, beef, shrimp, chicken, vegetable or duck).

This caught my attention:

*Peking Duck with Vodka and Honey*

Authentic Chinese Recipes


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 24, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I agree with the marinade for ribs or beef (tri-tip etc.)
> 
> Or, Mu Shu (pork, beef, shrimp, chicken, vegetable or duck).
> 
> ...




You had me at Duck with Vodka....That recipe looks great I think I'm gonna give that a try!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hunted high and low on the Internet for a Hoisin sauce recipe (homemade) that did not include soy. I found several that didn't include sweet potato, but none without soy. Anyone?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 6, 2012)

all the recipes Ive seen have contained it.  im sure you could sub soy with a dark molasses based bbq sauce like some recipes show.


----------



## supdog (Jun 3, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I used to frequent a Vietnamese place that had really good Hoisin. It was on the sweeter side and not too salty. I have tried several jarred varieties and still can't find one similar. What brand are you guys using?
> I currntly have Lee Kum Kee.



My favorite hoisin is Koon Chun. Look for the blue and yellow can. For some reason the sauce in the 5# can tastes better to me than the sauce in the jar.

²£«~¤¶²Ð Products > ®üÂAÂæ Hoisin Sauce


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 3, 2012)

I like making a sauce for pork using pureed peaches cooked with a little hoisin sauce and sriracha, and spiced with ginger, corriander, mace, tumeric, black pepper, and allspice. I cut the pork into thicker cubes so the sauce doesn't overwhelm it and serve it over brown rice. I usually searve a really simple vegetable stirfry with water chestnuts, snap peas, bean sprouts and sometimes carrots seasoned with a little garlic, ginger and a tiny bit of soy sauce along side the pork. I don't have an exact recipe, it's something I just kind of throw together.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2012)

That sounds good, PAG (although I had to look up sriracha!) and found a homemade version of it:

Homemade Sriracha Hot Sauce Recipe | Leite's Culinaria

Which I might give a try when the jalapenos are in abundance in the garden.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

4meandthem said:


> I used to frequent a Vietnamese place that had really good Hoisin. It was on the sweeter side and not too salty. I have tried several jarred varieties and still can't find one similar. What brand are you guys using? I currntly have Lee Kum Kee.



I always buy Koon Chun Sauce Factory brand, in a nice retro-looking yellow and violet label.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, I'll join in the bump of this old thread...
Isn't Hoisin basically a Chinese BBQ sauce?
I buy Lee Kum Kee brand and simply
brush it on grilled chicken, as I would with any
other bottled BBQ sauce... served with 

some pickled veggies (namasu) 
and steamed white rice, 
what folks `round here call sticky rice
and Bob's-your-Uncle
(now I'm hungry )


----------

